# DYi stand fail



## Phusak (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey before i call my stand a fail i thought i would ask if any one can help me. Brought the stand inside and leveled the stand out put the aquarium on and one corner is about 3mm lower then all others. I took off the stand and tested the level of the top of the stand and one corner is lower. So i raised the the one leg and it made the whole thing wonky.
So i put some high density foam strips on the corner and itdid level off butiam curious will it screw it up badly if i start putting water in it. What do you think i need help or iam going to call it a fail and build a new stand


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Shim the stand properly and it won't be "wonky"?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a question, is the problem in the floor or in the stand? If the stand is twisted or out of level where the tank sits on it, it will tend to torque the tank under its own weight. You may be able to get away with putting a thin styrofoam under it that may allow them to settle and mate up better but I would make sure what the tank frame is sitting on is true. The stand itself sitting on the floor a little out of level isn't a big deal. My 125 is out almost a quarter inch from one end to the other due to it sitting on carpet and settling a little bit off. It was level before the rock and water was added.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

you can put cardboard under the legs to help level/balance it if you are on carpet. Also makes it nice if you need to scoot the tank to sweep/clean around it.


----------

